# Dash lights and gauges 88 Sentra



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

I have an 1988 Nissan Sentra 2 door. My gas and temperature gauges do not work and my dash light just went out. I have searched for a fuse for the gauges to no avail. Help please.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

There is a fuse in there for the gauges, you just have to get a 12volt continuity tester and check each fuse. Check the top row and to the right, it should say meter.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The dash lights are probably a bad fuse. The temp/gas gauge problem is common on B12s. I have it too  There is a transistor in gauge cluster that is prone to failing. I'm not sure where it is but you would just have to solder a new one in. OR you can just ignore it like I do. Just reset your trip odometer after every fillup and know how far you can go on a tank of gas. *BTW the low fuel warning light will still work* So you could just drive the car until the light comes on and then get gas quickly.


----------

